# Springfield, Mo Airport



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

Uber just started in Springfield, Mo last week. 

I did a couple of pickups from Airport but all the pings I received was when I was outside of airport geofence however I noticed that they added a new sign that stated Uber Parking.

Do anyone know if Uber are allow to park at airport to wait for a ping or we still have to wait outside of geofence?

I know our airport is in a geofence because my car disappeared from map when I get close to the terminal also I been seeing a couple of Uber parked on side of road outside of geofence area

Thank you
Bill


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TechBill said:


> Uber just started in Springfield, Mo last week.
> 
> I did a couple of pickups from Airport but all the pings I received was when I was outside of airport geofence however I noticed that they added a new sign that stated Uber Parking.
> 
> ...


That parking on side of road by airport fence won't last long. Local police & HOMELAND security won't tolerate that !


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> That parking on side of road by airport fence won't last long. Local police & HOMELAND security won't tolerate that !


I used to wait at the truck stop restaurant for pings from airport but it stopped coming after the schedule arrival so I open rider app and started noticing Uber cars parks on side of the road around the airport geofence. I drove by and sure enough there were cars park where the Uber car icon was on the map in rider app.

So the next day I parked outside of the airport geofence for a couple of hours and no police or "Homeland security" came by bothering me but no pings either. it seem to me that the pings stop coming in from airport after they added the Uber Parking sign at the end of the terminal. Now I am wondering if Uber is allow to park at the airport. The first day Uber started in this town, the driver app gave us a message not to stage at the Springfield airport each time we open it but that message had gone away now.

I noticed that Uber keep appearing on the map when it left the airport almost as if they were allow to wait at the airport terminal for pings when I stopped receiving pings sitting outside of the geofence.

There a parking on one end of the terminal where taxis are allow to park wait for possible riders in a line and the Uber parking sign is on the other end of the terminal I am guessing to prevent upsetting the cab driver seeing Uber drivers getting the pax. I plan to test park where the Uber Parking sign is at and see if I can get ping or if I will be asked to leave.

Our airport have rule that you can park next to terminal but driver cannot leave their car or it will be instant tow. If you need to use restroom then you best drive in a circle again and park your car in a parking lot or you will find it gone coming out after a quick bathroom break.

Bill


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

Will it hurt anything if I go to the Uber parking area with Uber app running to see if I can get a ping from there? Just to test it out.

Bill


----------



## Cliff B (Nov 28, 2016)

I haven't had any luck at the airport. Mostly taking people to no from the bar. Lol.


----------



## Cliff B (Nov 28, 2016)

Cliff B said:


> I haven't had any luck at the airport. Mostly taking people to no from the bar. Lol.


I meant and from the bar.


----------



## Black330i (Jan 18, 2015)

TechBill said:


> Will it hurt anything if I go to the Uber parking area with Uber app running to see if I can get a ping from there? Just to test it out.
> 
> Bill


If you are inside the geofence you will not receive pings. If you're wondering if you are inside the geofence, go offline and try to go back online, it will not allow you to return online until you are back outside that area.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

Black330i said:


> If you are inside the geofence you will not receive pings. If you're wondering if you are inside the geofence, go offline and try to go back online, it will not allow you to return online until you are back outside that area.


Thank for the tip! I will try that next time I am at the airport.

I believe our airport is geofenced to about 1/4 miles outward. There been a bunch of Uber drivers parking along side of the road waiting for a ride request.

Bill


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> That parking on side of road by airport fence won't last long. Local police & HOMELAND security won't tolerate that !


Today I parked by the road waiting for a ride request. I saw a police drive by a couple of time but they did nothing and ignored me. Also saw a sheriff drove by, again they ignored me and the other Uber drivers that was parked along the side of the road about 1/4 miles outside of the airport.

Bill


----------



## Black330i (Jan 18, 2015)

TechBill said:


> Today I parked by the road waiting for a ride request. I saw a police drive by a couple of time but they did nothing and ignored me. Also saw a sheriff drove by, again they ignored me and the other Uber drivers that was parked along the side of the road about 1/4 miles outside of the airport.
> 
> Bill


How has your luck been with getting passengers in Springfield? It seems to be very saturated with drivers right now. I drove in Chicago a while and it's night and day difference for obvious reasons but I went out some tonight and drivers everywhere with no PAX. How long avg. wait between PAX have you had? Seems like the least wait time is bar close.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

It's super slow. I've had 10 runs in 4 nights working 9-12. $5 per hour before gas.

You don't drive a silver Passat by chance?


----------



## Black330i (Jan 18, 2015)

A_Driver said:


> It's super slow. I've had 10 runs in 4 nights working 9-12. $5 per hour before gas.
> 
> You don't drive a silver Passat by chance?


Black BMW. We'll all probably pass each other or see each other around somewhere. I was out at the airport earlier off of EE and a farm road. Seems to be a good spot, off the main road right by the airport. Was hoping that Chicago flight would bring some action but yea no, not doing that again.

Stay in or get out and catch the drunk run...hmm....


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Contemplating the same. The couch is comfortable.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

Black330i said:


> How has your luck been with getting passengers in Springfield? It seems to be very saturated with drivers right now. I drove in Chicago a while and it's night and day difference for obvious reasons but I went out some tonight and drivers everywhere with no PAX. How long avg. wait between PAX have you had? Seems like the least wait time is bar close.


I had a good run last week when Uber first started in Springfield. I counted like less than 15 cars and whole Springfield town was in a surge couple of times but the surge only last a short time

I was able to get a couple of airport runs just by waiting at the Flying J truck stop until the other Uber drivers started to park off the street closer to the airport. Yesterday I counted 5 Uber cars on the side of the road around the airport when I drove around to study the layout near the airport

After the airport runs, I went into town last night and counted over 37 Uber drivers at one point however I went to my usual Hotspot where I got some good pings last week and I only got half of what I got last week because it seem other drivers have discovered it as well

I think because Uber just started in Springfield that many are thinking they could make extra Christmas money and give up after learning it not all what they expected it to be and the numbers of drivers will go down when the Holiday ends

Bill


----------



## Black330i (Jan 18, 2015)

TechBill said:


> I had a good run last week when Uber first started in Springfield. I counted like less than 15 cars and whole Springfield town was in a surge couple of times but the surge only last a short time
> 
> I was able to get a couple of airport runs just by waiting at the Flying J truck stop until the other Uber drivers started to park off the street closer to the airport. Yesterday I counted 5 Uber cars on the side of the road around the airport when I drove around to study the layout near the airport
> 
> ...


Geeez, saturated for sure. Hope you're right on it dieing down! I'm over on the south side James river and Campbell-ish, and there's always at least 8-9 cars on in the area. Couch Uber for the win.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

I stayed home last night. Not worth it at $5 an hour. The other can have at it. I'll try again next weekend maybe.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

I have a question that some of you might be able to answer. .. Is it possible to get trips in towns in Greene County, besides Springfield? (I.E. Battlefield, Willard, etc)?

I recived a ping while in Battlefield once, but it was a request from central Springfield. 

Thanks!


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

As far as I know Springfield is the only city active.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

JesusisLord777 said:


> I have a question that some of you might be able to answer. .. Is it possible to get trips in towns in Greene County, besides Springfield? (I.E. Battlefield, Willard, etc)?
> 
> I recived a ping while in Battlefield once, but it was a request from central Springfield.
> 
> Thanks!


You can only receive ping within Springfield but you can take Pax to other surrounding cities like Battlefield, Ozark, Nixa, or Republic etc.

I tried to get Uber to add Branson to one of the cities. Uber got back with me saying that Branson won't allow ride share in thier city at the moment.

I applied for Uber and had my background check last February then I was told that I had to wait because Springfield wanted to put in regluation first before allowing ride share in the city. Finally I was allow to drive in Springfield two week ago whe Springfield city council voted to approve it.

Bill


----------



## Black330i (Jan 18, 2015)

TechBill said:


> You can only receive ping within Springfield but you can take Pax to other surrounding cities like Battlefield, Ozark, Nixa, or Republic etc.
> 
> I tried to get Uber to add Branson to one of the cities. Uber got back with me saying that Branson won't allow ride share in thier city at the moment.
> 
> ...


Wish they'd show the geofence or barrier as to where you can still get requests. In Chicago there was a clear outline on the map showing where request were received. Springfield is so new, all new things will be coming down the line if we can show it's a city that pays their bills.


----------



## Black330i (Jan 18, 2015)

Black330i said:


> Wish they'd show the geofence or barrier as to where you can still get requests. In Chicago there was a clear outline on the map showing where request were received. Springfield is so new, all new things will be coming down the line if we can show it's a city that pays their bills.


Oh and pack it in holiday Uber/e's, its best to go ahead and call it a year.

Side note, did you guys get an Uber sticker for the bottom right corner the window?

Another side note, I about stroked out cleaning my car for PAX, and notta one yet. Smc


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

Black330i said:


> Oh and pack it in holiday Uber/e's, its best to go ahead and call it a year.
> 
> Side note, did you guys get an Uber sticker for the bottom right corner the window?
> 
> Another side note, I about stroked out cleaning my car for PAX, and notta one yet. Smc


Never got any stickers but I noticed that you can order them on Amazon. Even some have s led light built into the Uber logo

Bill


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Super slow at the airport tonight. Checking the incoming flights, stacked up 15-20 minute intervals. Got a ride in 40 minutes waiting. Next ride 2 hours. $20 total. 5 Uber cars staged and waiting. We need more riders. Haven't seen a single car with a logo / sticker so far.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Super slow at the airport tonight. Checking the incoming flights, stacked up 15-20 minute intervals. Got a ride in 40 minutes waiting. Next ride 2 hours. $20 total. 5 Uber cars staged and waiting. We need more riders. Haven't seen a single car with a logo / sticker so far.


Where did they all stage and wait at? Near the roundabout?

Bill


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Yeah both sides. Weird the car staged west seemed to be sitting the whole time. I stage east and make sure I'm all the way to the east side of the little area. Had 4 cars there at one time tonight and one across the other side of the roundabout. The other cars bugged out. Left me alone. I got a ping and the single car east was sitting when I left and sitting when I got back. He was visible on the rider app. Weird huh?


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Yeah both sides. Weird the car staged west seemed to be sitting the whole time. I stage east and make sure I'm all the way to the east side of the little area. Had 4 cars there at one time tonight and one across the other side of the roundabout. The other cars bugged out. Left me alone. I got a ping and the single car east was sitting when I left and sitting when I got back. He was visible on the rider app. Weird huh?


I normally stage on the east on the driveway to that lead I to a gated open field


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Same here. Or if no others staged I'll hit the Flying J and wait.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

TechBill said:


> I normally stage on the east on the driveway to that lead I to a gated open field


Uh my phone app posted before I got a chance to finish it.

Anyway I wanted to say I drive a white Dodge Grand Caravan so you probably will see me stage around there once awhile, feel free to come chat but I am a Deaf man however I can read lip good


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Same here. Or if no others staged I'll hit the Flying J and wait.


That what I do. if only one other car staging then I go stage Flying J and have a drink there

Bill


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

Black330i said:


> If you are inside the geofence you will not receive pings. If you're wondering if you are inside the geofence, go offline and try to go back online, it will not allow you to return online until you are back outside that area.


You were right about this. I tried it out today and it wouldn't let me back online until I am outside of the geofence. Also I drove past Republic on the way home since I live on the south side, while passing Republic I cycled offline/online and it let me get online.. Guess Uber consider Republic part of Springfield?

Bill


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

TechBill said:


> That what I do. if only one other car staging then I go stage Flying J and have a drink there
> 
> Bill


I had a okay day today at the airport, there were two other Uber drivers staging at near the roundabout while I was sitting inside Flying J surfing the net with my tablet and a ping came in. Those two other driver was still there when I drove to get the Pax. Also the Pax destination was a hotel on other side south of Springfield so it was a nice fare today for a 15 minutes drive.

When I return to Flying J, instantly I got another ping from a Pax at airport again and there was already one other Uber staging near the roundabout. I am thought it was the closest driver that get the ping but both pings I was at least two miles away from the airport.

Bill


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

Oh one other thing, I noticed a Uber driver with a large Chevy Suburban staging near roundabout when leaving the airport tonight. I wonder what the mpg on that huge thing that he still make money using it to Uber with. 

Bill


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

JesusisLord777 said:


> I have a question that some of you might be able to answer. .. Is it possible to get trips in towns in Greene County, besides Springfield? (I.E. Battlefield, Willard, etc)?
> 
> I recived a ping while in Battlefield once, but it was a request from central Springfield.
> 
> Thanks!


I had a fare today to Bolivar, Mo. After I dropped off my fares in Bolivar, I went offline and then back online.

The driver app let me go back online and my car showed up in the Pax app whileI was still in Bolivar

Bikk


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Weird. I wonder where the pickup limitations are for our market. Bolivar is a good 25-30 miles from the city center. I have been out of town and have to leave again tomorrow. Can't drive any until probably Sunday. Is it still super slow?


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Today I had a pickup out of Straford mo. which to be fair was right on the border of Strafford and Springfield . I don't think that the app will work just anywhere though because I have turned on the driver app several times in Branson, and I know that you can't receive trips out of branson. 

My guess is that you can pickup anywhere in Greene County.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Bolivar is in Polk County.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hmm. I wonder if it works in Bolivar? If I find myself back there again with my wife, then maybe I will have her try and ping me with her rider app.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Weird. I wonder where the pickup limitations are for our market. Bolivar is a good 25-30 miles from the city center. I have been out of town and have to leave again tomorrow. Can't drive any until probably Sunday. Is it still super slow?


It super slow if the driver aimlessly drives around Spgfld looking for ride requests, It seem to me that the next ping would take an hour or more after I drop off my last Pax. If driver play it smart and find their own personal hotspots to keep with it then pings should come in 20 - 45 minutes after they drop off their last Pax.

Only time I got stacked pings and surges when Uber first came to Spgfld. It was Wednesday the day before Thanksgiving doing bar runs. The Black Friday was slower than Wednesday but I still gotten a quite few stacked pings. The following week after Thanksgiving, number of Uber drivers in Spgfld increased greatly then it became super slow when I drove aimlessly around Spgfld.

Then I started to look for my sweet spots and hotspots around Spgfld and I stuck with it, my number of pings started to increase per run but I did not have anymore stack pings after the Black Friday bar runs.

Bill


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Same for me. About one run per hour online. $5-$6 per hour average. Not worth leaving the house for. I drive nights and weekends only. Mainly weekend nights now. Only time it's busy enough to make sense to work. I don't need the money that bad. I got my sign on bonus of $100. I'll be very selective about driving from now on.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Same for me. About one run per hour online. $5-$6 per hour average. Not worth leaving the house for. I drive nights and weekends only. Mainly weekend nights now. Only time it's busy enough to make sense to work. I don't need the money that bad. I got my sign on bonus of $100. I'll be very selective about driving from now on.


Today with the long trip to Bolivar and my sweet spots runs, I made 17.40 per hour. But that long trip was rare ping so doubt I will see something like that again anytime soon.

Maybe next year when Branson tourist season pick up again and there will be folks wanting to Uber to Branson, Mo from airport. That will be sweet fare if you know your Branson back roads. I know that I do 

Bill


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

Springfield Airport must be getting popular lol. 

I am staging near Airport tonight and 6 other drivers are staging all around the geofence. It the most I even seen staging at one time

Bill


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

I get trips out of there occasionally, and it seems like 3-4 people staging is the average. For me anyway.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

It's way to slow to support that many drivers. There is a driver page on FB now too just FYI. More signing up everyday and a few commuting from other towns, some pretty far away, just to get a few bucks.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

JesusisLord777 said:


> I get trips out of thete occasionally, and it seems like 3-4 is the average. For me anyway


There was one driver staging on Talmage street dead end trying to get as close to the airport as possible without tripping the geofence

Since the driver would have to take long way around to airport, would it still closer this driver the closest than the ones staging near roundabout?

I am wondering about that

Bill


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

I notice that there are people staging at different parts of the airport. Honestly, I don't think it matters too much. I think driver wait time plays a factor when near the Airport.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

TechBill said:


> There was one driver staging on Talmage street dead end trying to get as close to the airport as possible without tripping the geofence
> 
> Since the driver would have to take long way around to airport, would it still closer this driver the closest than the ones staging near roundabout?
> 
> ...


I don't think so. I have staged near the roundabout, and I have gotten trips when I think others were probably closer. I honestly believe that proximity is only one factor, (the most important one), when getting a ping.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> It's way to slow to support that many drivers. There is a driver page on FB now too just FYI. More signing up everyday and a few commuting from other towns, some pretty far away, just to get a few bucks.


Damn that a lot dead miles on thier vehicles if they are commuting from other towns to Spgfld

I have drove riders to other towns, the farest I drove was all way to a tow. near Lake of the Ozark. I got a nice tip out of it. The rider was a driver himself too but not for Uber, he pick up new vechiles and take it to it's new buyers all over USA

Bill


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

I've gotten pings at the little pull off east of the roundabout when there are cars west of the roundabout that arrived before me. I think that's the closest spot other than on the service road, where you will get a ticket if they see you. We all got warnings a while back. Cop was nice but said they would be ticketing the next week. That was a couple weeks back. Airport isn't worth it to me unless there are 3 or 4 flights within 40 minutes. Seems like 1 rider per flight is the average right now.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

TechBill said:


> Damn that a lot dead miles on thier vehicles if they are commuting from other towns to Spgfld
> 
> I have drove riders to other towns, the farest I drove was all way to a tow. near Lake of the Ozark. I got a nice tip out of it. The rider was a driver himself too but not for Uber, he pick up new vechiles and take it to it's new buyers all over USA
> 
> Bill


One guy is from Harrison and one from Aurora. Doesn't make sense but hey, their choice.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

JesusisLord777 said:


> I don't think so. I have staged near the roundabout, and I have gotten trips when I think others were probably closer. I honestly believe that proximity is only one factor, (the most important one), when getting a ping.


I think your right that it not always the closest drivers that get pings

There were couple of times when I was last person to arrive to staging spots then I left to go bathroom at Flying J and I got a ping when I was near Flying J with other 3 cars still staging near roundabout. I was honestly surprised to get a ping like this

Bill


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

I got an airport ping at Kansas and I-44 one night. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> I've gotten pings at the little pull off east of the roundabout when there are cars west of the roundabout that arrived before me. I think that's the closest spot other than on the service road, where you will get a ticket if they see you. We all got warnings a while back. Cop was nice but said they would be ticketing the next week. That was a couple weeks back. Airport isn't worth it to me unless there are 3 or 4 flights within 40 minutes. Seems like 1 rider per flight is the average right now.


A ticket for staging or for staging at a certain spot around the airport?

If it certain spots, can you give me idea which spots are no no for staging??

Thanks
Bill


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

I strted a thread about this very subject recently, and I have seen several things now that indicste to me that there are other factors at play. I think that wait time is a huge one.

If two people are fairly close to the same pickup, I think that it will give priority to the one that has waited longer.

I also wonder how much driver rating/ acceptance rating/ and cancelation rating come into into play. I imagine that they do to some extent


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

TechBill said:


> A ticket for staging or for staging at a certain spot around the airport?
> 
> If it certain spots, can you give me idea which spots are no no for staging??
> 
> ...


We are not allowed to be on airport property unless picking up or dropping off a passenger. That's what the ticket would be for. People were staging on the east access road which is airport property. The little pull off by the roundabout is not airport property. So said the cop that ran me off anyway.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> We are not allowed to be on airport property unless picking up or dropping off a passenger. That's what the ticket would be for. People were staging on the east access road which is airport property. The little pull off by the roundabout is not airport property. So said the cop that ran me off anyway.


Thanks for sharing,

Bill


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Since everyone is is hanging out for a moment... Have you guys also noticed strange surges at times? The other night I saw a small pocket surging on the south side of hwy 65, and it lasted for about 15 secs.

Also one time I noticed that the majority of south Springfield lit red for maybe 30 sec, and then just disappear.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Only surge I've seen is downtown at 1:00am on a weekend. It'll pick up in time, but new drivers will keep coming too. Don't expect much more than we are getting now.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

JesusisLord777 said:


> Since everyone is is hanging out for a moment... Have you guys also noticed strange surges at times? The other night I saw a small pocket surging on the south side of hwy 65, and it lasted for about 15 secs.
> 
> Also one time I noticed that the majority of south Springfield lit red for maybe 30 sec, and then just disappear.


I only saw one surge in Spgfld and that was on the evening before Thanksgiving day

The whole Spgfld town was surging for about 5 minutes then I never saw a surge again afterward.

It probably because I stop driving at midnight each day.

Bill


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

What's weird is that the couple of surges that I have seen, in the last few days were there and gone in a matter of seconds. Just another reason not to chase surge.


----------



## mrbrown2195 (Nov 23, 2016)

TechBill said:


> You can only receive ping within Springfield but you can take Pax to other surrounding cities like Battlefield, Ozark, Nixa, or Republic etc.


Not entirely correct. The Geofence is around all of Greene County (and that's reflected on the "Springfield" map on Uber's website) - you can accept Pax and get pings anywhere within Greene County. Springfield was only municipality in the county with taxicab laws. I've independently verified this, having taken pickups in Battlefield and the Greene Co side of Republic...

Obviously, hanging out in the boonies isn't the best option and you aren't going to get any ping that will take you more than 15 minutes to get to, so you'll never really see pings coming from the more rural parts of the county...


----------



## mrbrown2195 (Nov 23, 2016)

TechBill said:


> I only saw one surge in Spgfld and that was on the evening before Thanksgiving day
> 
> The whole Spgfld town was surging for about 5 minutes then I never saw a surge again afterward.
> 
> ...


Wednesday before Thanksgiving was very good to me. Made nearly $300 in less than 5 hours. Big annual event at Galloway Grill ("Wild Turkey Wednesday"). Surges up to 4.9x.

Only time I've seen large surges is between 1:15-2am. But stuff gets super weird after about 1:30...


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

mrbrown2195 said:


> Not entirely correct. The Geofence is around all of Greene County (and that's reflected on the "Springfield" map on Uber's website) - you can accept Pax and get pings anywhere within Greene County. Springfield was only municipality in the county with taxicab laws. I've independently verified this, having taken pickups in Battlefield and the Greene Co side of Republic...
> 
> Obviously, hanging out in the boonies isn't the best option and you aren't going to get any ping that will take you more than 15 minutes to get to, so you'll never really see pings coming from the more rural parts of the county...


The Geofence may be further than just Greene county, once I drove a group of pax to Bolivar from airport which is in Polk county. When I dropped them off, they asked me if Uber was available in Bolivar, I told them I don't know and they needed to contact Uber or try requesting ride on the apps.

Out of curiously, I opened my rider apps and it did show me as a driver on the Bolivar map but I was not going to wait around or stick around because I knew all the flights arrivals and I was hurrying back to catch the next arrivals round.

Bill


----------



## mrbrown2195 (Nov 23, 2016)

TechBill said:


> The Geofence may be further than just Greene county, once I drove a group of pax to Bolivar from airport which is in Polk county.


It will let you go online, unlike the airport (or other restricted locations), but you will not appear on the passenger app, so nobody will be able to ping you. Additionally, functionality is reduced (no Pandora - at least once it realizes you are outside of the Geofence.. sometimes takes a few songs to "catch up", unable to access Compliments and certain settings such as navigation app preferences).


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

TechBill said:


> The Geofence may be further than just Greene county, once I drove a group of pax to Bolivar from airport which is in Polk county. When I dropped them off, they asked me if Uber was available in Bolivar, I told them I don't know and they needed to contact Uber or try requesting ride on the apps.
> 
> Out of curiously, I opened my rider apps and it did show me as a driver on the Bolivar map but I was not going to wait around or stick around because I knew all the flights arrivals and I was hurrying back to catch the next arrivals round.
> 
> Bill


Also another time I had a pax that wanted to go all the way to Camdenton, Mo which is near the Lake of the Ozark. When I dropped the pax off, I opened the rider app and it did pop up "No Uber Avaiable" even with my driver apps still running.

But strangely, I could go offline then back online in Camdenton, Mo. Just the rider apps wouldn't let you request rides there.

Bill


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

mrbrown2195 said:


> It will let you go online, unlike the airport (or other restricted locations), but you will not appear on the passenger app, so nobody will be able to ping you. Additionally, functionality is reduced (no Pandora - at least once it realizes you are outside of the Geofence.. sometimes takes a few songs to "catch up", unable to access Compliments and certain settings such as navigation app preferences).


Re-read my post again, I opened the rider apps while I was in Bolivar and I was showing online on it. I could see my car next to my pin in rider apps but I did not try to request a ride anyway since I was in a hurry to get back to Spgfld airport.

Bill


----------



## mrbrown2195 (Nov 23, 2016)

TechBill said:


> Re-read my post again, I opened the rider apps while I was in Bolivar and I was showing online on it. I could see my car next to my pin in rider apps but I did not try to request a ride anyway since I was in a hurry to get back to Spgfld airport.
> 
> Bill


I read your post the first time. It has been known to glitch and I am doubtful anybody would have actually been able to request you. Although I know a Jeff City reporter was able to get one outside of their geofence one time - an issue which Uber quickly fixed (I would link to the article but "new user" restriction... bleh).

There was for a few days earlier this month a car showing in the parking lot of Lamberts here in Ozark/Christian County. Trying to get an Uber from my house (in Ozark) returned the "no cars available" message, despite being within five minutes.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

I am at home and I just opened rider apps to see if anyone still staging at airport. There one driver staging there right now and it's 11 pm. Wow. 

Bill


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Last flight showed 10:47p. What's he doing st the airport lol.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Last flight showed 10:47p. What's he doing st the airport lol.


Actually there is a flight coming in at 12:47 am and another one at 4:49 am maybe the driver is hoping for ping from this flights heh

Bill


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Weird, no more flights showing on SGF flight info page. Maybe they fell asleep waiting. I'm gonna get out for a few hours tomorrow night. If it's super slow I'm going home. No more $6/hr nights for me.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Weird, no more flights showing on SGF flight info page. Maybe they fell asleep waiting. I'm gonna get out for a few hours tomorrow night. If it's super slow I'm going home. No more $6/hr nights for me.


I been going out to airport when I see like 4 or 5 incoming flight within 30 minutes or each other but tonight I had no airport run with 7 different incoming flights within 30 minutes. There were 6 drivers staging and taxi are still exiting the airport after each flight

I think folks flying in Spgfld is not really aware of Uber existence in town yet and that ride share sign is too far off at the edge for anyone to notice anyway

Bill


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

mrbrown2195 said:


> I read your post the first time. It has been known to glitch and I am doubtful anybody would have actually been able to request you. Although I know a Jeff City reporter was able to get one outside of their geofence one time - an issue which Uber quickly fixed (I would link to the article but "new user" restriction... bleh).
> 
> There was for a few days earlier this month a car showing in the parking lot of Lamberts here in Ozark/Christian County. Trying to get an Uber from my house (in Ozark) returned the "no cars available" message, despite being within five minutes.


Maybe you are correct it could had been a glitch that day in Bolivar.

Bill


----------



## mrbrown2195 (Nov 23, 2016)

I know that Uber was working on a FIFO lot at SGF, which they really need to keep people from camping out as close as possible to the airport. I think SGF is the hangup, though - their current taxi FIFO lot's gates stopped working correctly years ago and it was going to cost too much money to fix -- the gate is supposed to read cards given to the taxicabs and bill the companies an entry fee accordingly that is assessed to the riders, but now with Uber, I'm pretty sure they're working on bringing it back (at least that's what the airport spokesperson said to KOLR-10 shortly after Uber came to Springfield).


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

Tonight, I went out to check the airport since there was like 7 inbound flight within half an hour. 

When I got there, I was the only driver which I thought was very strange. After all flights arrived, no pings at all which was also strange so I posted about it on Springfield driver FB private group page. 

Another driver replied to my post stating that a Uber Rep told him Airport is restricted now. 

Anyone else hear about this or know why airport is restricted from Uber drivers?

Bill


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

TechBill said:


> Tonight, I went out to check the airport since there was like 7 inbound flight within half an hour.
> 
> When I got there, I was the only driver which I thought was very strange. After all flights arrived, no pings at all which was also strange so I posted about it on Springfield driver FB private group page.
> 
> ...


Is the Uber sign still near the entrance?


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

JesusisLord777 said:


> Is the Uber sign still near the entrance?


I did not check. I was getting ready to go drive around airport but I was pinged for a pickup in Northwest Spgfld where a customer wanted to go to a bar on southeast side of Spgfld so it was a nice fare.

I went back to NW Spglf and got a couple more pings until it stopped. So I moved down to SE Spgfld and I am staging at some McDonald because of WiFi but no pings yet

I might move up to NE side soon if still no ping

Bill


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

How weird... I wonder if we will have to go through some more hoops to be able to pick up there. Please post here if you learn any more.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

JesusisLord777 said:


> How weird... I wonder if we will have to go through some more hoops to be able to pick up there. Please post here if you learn any more.


If you have FB, there is a private group on there called "Uber Drivers Of Springfield Missouri"

Bill


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Nice to know. I staged at the airport for like five flights and got nothing. There are so many cars out right now it's kind of ridiculous. I'm going to stay out for bar close. I'm already out, might as well I guess.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

I e-mailed Uber about this, and I just got a reply saying that we are able to pick up and drop off at the airport. (E-mail was received around 1:00 a.m.) Has anyone had any further problems with this?


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

JesusisLord777 said:


> I e-mailed Uber about this, and I just got a reply saying that we are able to pick up and drop off at the airport. (E-mail was received around 1:00 a.m.) Has anyone had any further problems with this?


I haven't been to the airport lately but there is a way to confirm this.

Just go to the terminal and request a Uber. It will deny your request if it still restricted or otherwise it will allow you to order a Uber car

Bill


----------

